# Electric Knife



## newbrian (Jul 14, 2020)

I am currently using my Mister Twister electric filet knife to cut briskets.  I'm wondering what other electric knives are good, my motor is old and I'm probably going to have to replace it soon.  I have had pretty good luck with the Mister Twister but looking for input.  TIA


----------



## normanaj (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't own one but I've heard some good things about the Bubba blade corded and cordless electric knives.

I do own one of their regular filet knives and set of their pliers and at the price point are of excellent quality imo.


----------



## JC in GB (Jul 14, 2020)

I hate it when the motor gets old....  

JC


----------



## smokin peachey (Jul 14, 2020)

I use my rapala electric fillet knife works good on ribs also.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 14, 2020)

Rapala cordless with ion battery is very nice. But when I need to replace, I think it will be the Bubba. Easy to find blades for Rapala, not sure if Bubba is same blades or not.


----------

